# Never thought I'd see this!!!!!



## mernincrazy8525

so went to petco today and, against my beliefs, bought a baby betta. and guess what? he is a doubletail halfmoon baby! amazing. i also bought a halfmoon doubletail male and something i am sure none of you have seen.

went to the fish and towards the back i see two bettas in a cup *SPAWNING!!! I WAS FURIOUS.*
so i bought the male and the female in the cup with the eggs and quickly seperated the female and left the male in with the eggs. it was terrible right now the male is taking care of them but the female is pretty beat up. no fins at all. she is black coloring and the male is white. will post pics once i get settled.


----------



## Pitluvs

Oh my! I think you beat the record for most bettas bought at a store at once! Congrats though, and good luck with those babies!


----------



## Luimeril

goodness! O_O i agree, you win for most bought at once EVER!

hhmm.... if you decide ta raise the fry, it'd be interesting to see.


----------



## LilyK

I can't believe they were spawning in a betta cup! Never heard of that one before.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

it was bizarre. and yes i agree, win for the most bettas bought. i am raising the fry and the dad is a halfmoon and the mom is a crowntail. they will be interesting. i am calling this my ying yang random spawn. i am so mad at whoever put them together. they couldve killed each other. who would do tht?


----------



## LilyK

I can't believe that an employee would have put them together.....


----------



## peaches3221

THATS TERRIBLE! i am surprised they bred as they had no conditioning or anything. I hope you have fry food


----------



## AngelicScars

Wow! I don't think I've ever heard of spawning in a cup before. Good luck raising the fry!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

ya i have fry food, i breed bettas myself.


----------



## LilyK

I hope both Mom and Dad are doing ok, given the less than ideal conditions.


----------



## peaches3221

oh ok good  at least the fry went to an experienced breeder, then! best of luck with them! be sure to post pics!!


----------



## Luimeril

pictures! since they're opposite colors, it'll be interesting to see the fry! :U i know many on here will probably want one of the fry. xD


----------



## FireKidomaru

Wow! You were in the right place at the right time! Any later and she could have been killed! Hope the female is alright and hope the babies do alright as well


----------



## LittleBettas

WOW... chances of you turning up at just the right moment!
Can't wait to see pictures of them all!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

will post pics either this weekend or friday so I can give them time to settle.


----------



## purplemuffin

Good luck! Even if the fry don't make it, I hope the parents do!!! Amazing and awful, at least you were there to help. Good luck growing your fins back poor momma!


----------



## emeraldsky

How Odd!

Cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

they seem to be doing better now that they are heated. i hope the eggs hatch because the colors will be cool on these guys.

the doubltail fry i officially named Fishy because he is a baby and tht is wat a baby would name a fish.

the doubletail male i named Moma ( metropolitan museum of art) because he is colorful and looks painted.


----------



## StarBetta

Actually, I have actually saw two bettas spawning in a cup too! I was less experienced though and I thought they were dead... they were actually about to release the eggs but I didn't see anything come out. Why do we have to suffer watching these poor bettas die?!?! WHYY!??!


----------



## kfryman

Wow I have never heard of this. It is amazing that you rescued them nad showed up at the same time. i really hope I don't hear of this any more. Did you have to pay for all the eggs too? JK lol couldn't help myself.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

the guy at the register didnt even realize the male was in the female's cup so i just payed for a female and i am gonna get 20+ bettas from tht cup. best deal ever. lol


----------



## StarBetta

kfryman said:


> Wow I have never heard of this. It is amazing that you rescued them nad showed up at the same time. i really hope I don't hear of this any more. Did you have to pay for all the eggs too? JK lol couldn't help myself.


Lol with all the eggs it would be like $20-$100 depending on how many fry there are... but I think they don't count. The employees are probably 'too busy to notice the fry.' :frustrated: <-- i did that because literally no one uses it.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Amazing.. Shame on pet stores but good that you bought them! Would love to see pictures


----------



## gossipgirl1031

Wow! That's all I can say is wow! I thought I had seen almost everything, turns out-not yet  Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## StarBetta

aww my post was meant before mernincrazy8525 posted...


----------



## BettaGirl290

can't wait to see pics, good luck!!!!


----------



## Pitluvs

Call them the "Betta Cup Babies" haha


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Pitluvs said:


> Call them the "Betta Cup Babies" haha


Or "Cup'o Baby Bettas" lol


----------



## kfryman

4mb3rNich0l3 said:


> Or "Cup'o Baby Bettas" lol


Lol that would be good. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## ArcticRain

That is so sad... I can't believe anyone would do that. I hope the Fry make it!!


----------



## gossipgirl1031

Pitluvs said:


> Call them the "Betta Cup Babies" haha


Cute!


----------



## SDragon

What a strange and rare occurence! Who ever put them together is TERRIBLE!!!


----------



## watergale

wow that is really weird...


----------



## Sweeda88

This is interesting. I've never heard of this before. I'm very interested to see how this turns out! Good on you for taking them home and raising the babies.


----------



## Tikibirds

Wow...

But I dont think its that odd they would spawn in a cup. Have you seen pics of what Thai breeders use for spawning? Tiny bowls with some leave on the top.

I wonder if a customer put them together?


----------



## mernincrazy8525

thats what i was wondering. well a sad update. 

the dad died while raising the fry. it was too much for him. so i removed him but i dont know if it will kill the fry. the female is alive and well and is growing back some fins. will post pics of her this weekend.


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm sorry, Merin. =(


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

aww im sorry about the daddy


----------



## mernincrazy8525

its okay. it was his time. its just sad tht he was put through torture.


----------



## gossipgirl1031

Me too. Sorry about the dad & good luck with the fry. Hopefully mom continues to improve and gets well soon


----------



## mernincrazy8525

thanks to all.


----------



## Jrf456

It's saturday.. Pictures????


----------



## newarkhiphop

am not surprised @ at all actually, the petco i go to ive seen males labeled as females, Crowns as deltas , etc etc 


good luck , post pics when u can


----------



## mernincrazy8525

will post them tonight my camera is being wonky and wont turn on. its on the charger now and i will see if it works.


----------



## betta lover1507

that sounds bizzare 0-0 am sorry about the male, am rooting for those fries;]]


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Pictures?  lol sorry im just really curious to see! Ive never heard of this..


----------



## Crayola

I'm also very interested in seeing the parents. I've never heard of two bettas spawning in a betta cup. That's an interesting sight indeed. It's horrible that someone put them together, though. :shock:


----------



## mernincrazy8525

sorry my camera is being weird and wont take pics so i will post them when i can. so sorry for the delay.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm so sorry for the male, not fair at all! I'm glad your female is getting better. I'm totally surprised that the fry have made it so far. I'm rooting for the fry to make it...go fry go!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

it's terrible with those two betta's in one cup! some kid might've done that to see them fight. that never happened in my petco (when ever i go there)


----------



## StarBetta

yeah im surprised my petland did the same thing. I believe they were dead too so they must've been thrown in that cup for a long time.


----------



## kfryman

I hope the fry survive! Sorry to hear about the male though. 

Usually that is because they are doing it with fighters which I have heard they are really hard to spawn. So the smaller space helps the spawn be faster.


Tikibirds said:


> Wow...
> 
> But I dont think its that odd they would spawn in a cup. Have you seen pics of what Thai breeders use for spawning? Tiny bowls with some leave on the top.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001

Wow! Just wow! Thankfully those two decided to make the best out of a very bad situation. They were probably thinking; "Hey sexy, let's get our freak on." instead of: "Get out of my cup! I'll kill you!". Lol! Poor little guys. Anyways, I hope everything goes well with the fry and the female heals well. I can't understand why some people would do such a thing.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

it is cruelty and it disgusts me tht someone would do tht.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow! Good luck with the fry and the Mommy!  I'm sorry the father died! I hope the fry can still survive!


----------



## betta lover1507

*XD*



Hisaki Yuki001 said:


> Wow! Just wow! Thankfully those two decided to make the best out of a very bad situation. They were probably thinking; "Hey sexy, let's get our freak on." instead of: "Get out of my cup! I'll kill you!". Lol! Poor little guys. Anyways, I hope everything goes well with the fry and the female heals well. I can't understand why some people would do such a thing.


 OMG that is soo funny XD i just started laughing when i read this :rofl:sorry i just had to XXDD:lol:


----------



## Wolfstardobe

How they doing merincrazy8525? Any news?


----------



## gossipgirl1031

Wolfstardobe said:


> How they doing merincrazy8525? Any news?


I love what's in your signature! Have you been on damnyouautocorrect.com? Cracks me up with what the phones come up with


----------



## Tikibirds

> the dad died while raising the fry. it was too much for him


Awwwh 

Are the fry doing OK?


----------



## LittleBettas

How are the fry? pictures????


----------



## alysalouise

newarkhiphop said:


> am not surprised @ at all actually, the petco i go to ive seen males labeled as females, Crowns as deltas , etc etc
> 
> 
> good luck , post pics when u can


 
Thats usually because they run out of cups for them, I talk to one of the workers at my petco every time i go in and we were talking about the bettas, and she said sometimes when they run out of cups for the right tail types that they sometimes sell HM's as VT's and so on

Its not like their doing it cause they dont know whats male or female or what type of tail it has, just sometimes because they have a shortage in cups


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Thats horrid! I've found several cups with two males before..Usually one was near death. I hope your bettas do well.


I know what its like. Did you scramble to prep tanks? I once bought 11 at once and that threw me into freak out mode. although 7 were females.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

i had already tanks set up and a spawn that was close to their age so i threw them in with that spawn. so i have no idea which is which now.


----------



## StarBetta

what pet store did it happen? It happened when I went to Petland. I think the male and female were already dead plus they ate the eggs i think because there were NO EGGS at all! Poor eggs I bet they would've grown up to be beautiful little fishies.  Petland: -1


----------



## mernincrazy8525

we dont have petlands in new jersey. It was in a petco. terrible. and usually their fish are so nice and healthy. and the workers are all experienced with fish.


----------



## StarBetta

mernincrazy8525 said:


> we dont have petlands in new jersey. It was in a petco. terrible. and usually their fish are so nice and healthy. and the workers are all experienced with fish.


so it must've been some dumb teenager(s) who "wanted to see what would happen". Or possibly a new worker who is not experienced with fish. am i the only one who has a petland around here? seriously everyone has pecto and petsmart lol


----------



## PixelatedPaint

ive never seen a petco or petsmart before. All we have is pets unlimited and most often its a horror house. They feed all their fish the same food. Whether they be oscars or bettas. The workers have put two males in the same cup before. And instead of using empty display tanks they cram 50 or so betta juvies in a 10 gallon tank. It makes me sick. Unfortunately they are the only pet and pet supplies store here.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Yay! Atleast the fry are alive! Good luck raising them!  I hope they turn out to be beautiful! I have a petland but I hate them. They tried to sell me a betta in one of those tiny bowls with the frill on the top. She told me to change the water once a month.


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Thats like putting a human being in a box without holes and no fresh oxygen...


----------



## betta lover1507

1+^ 

what's a pet land? :| in PETCO some employee said when you spawn betta's the female devours the male afters, am like " what the ****?" i wanted to say something but i didn't (i should've  )


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Maybe she thinks bettas are praying mantis'?


----------



## StarBetta

Petland is a pet store. You can see what they have by looking at their website. petland.com


----------



## acez231

what does betta fry eat i wanna know it because i'm planning to spawn my bettas


----------



## twinjupiter

StarBetta said:


> Petland is a pet store. You can see what they have by looking at their website. petland.com


I cant stand petland. i hate them more then Petco and Petsmart because they sell puppies who come from puppy mills. 
I would go on, but this is a betta forum, not an anti-puppy mill forum.


----------



## Rex and Flower

Petco. Man sound like it's just a horrible place.


----------



## StarBetta

twinjupiter said:


> I cant stand petland. i hate them more then Petco and Petsmart because they sell puppies who come from puppy mills.
> I would go on, but this is a betta forum, not an anti-puppy mill forum.


Well my local petland said they don't sell puppies because sometimes people don't buy certain puppies then THOSE puppies have to be put down. :-(


----------

